# GA rules for league games



## LASoccerMom (Oct 24, 2020)

Are the rules posted anywhere? I did a quick search on their site and did not find them. Specifically I am wondering how many players and be rostered on teams and how many suited for games.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 24, 2020)

LASoccerMom said:


> Are the rules posted anywhere? I did a quick search on their site and did not find them. Specifically I am wondering how many players and be rostered on teams and how many suited for games.


Are GA teams playing?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Oct 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Are GA teams playing?


November games in AZ against AZ teams


----------



## happy9 (Oct 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Are GA teams playing?


So far we've seen Beach, Legends, LA Surf, Albion, City SC.  Beach and Legends are playing their first teams in ECRL, not in the GA.  It's unfortunate but I get their angle


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> So far we've seen Beach, Legends, LA Surf, Albion, City SC.  Beach and Legends are playing their first teams in ECRL, not in the GA.  It's unfortunate but I get their angle


I get the angle too but it still sucks.  Come on, Beach & Legends should be balling with the GA top teams.  This is just my moo only so what do I know.  This makes zero since unless their is an angle.  Destroying teams 19-0 is not the angle I would take for my dd at 17 years old but whatever.  Let's have two top leagues to choose from.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I get the angle too but it still sucks.  Come on, Beach & Legends should be balling with the GA top teams.  This is just my moo only so what do I know.  This makes zero since unless their is an angle.  Destroying teams 19-0 is not the angle I would take for my dd at 17 years old but whatever.  Let's have two top leagues to choose from.


@happy9 @crush 
Super unfortunate for Beach and Legends, hopefully things will change because both those clubs have great teams, especially their 1st teams. 

@LASoccerMom  awesome! Good Luck to your DD!


----------



## Gosocal (Oct 24, 2020)

Yup... really stinks. I am sure GA DOCs and league officials are pissed with the expectation 1st teams would be playing in the GA, (which I thought each club pledged). I guess how can you enforce those clubs to do so? Kick them out of GA next year? Perhaps those clubs are promised entry into ecnl next year so who cares? Not many winners here....2nd teams in GA getting crushed and mis bracketed, first teams crushing 2nd team ECRL teams. On top of that, driving 12+ hours every other weekend for those matches. I guess 8/10 good teams is still a good league. Frankly, that’s a year wasted in development for both teams at the expense of a shot at ecnl membership which I assume is the “angle”. Those teams should be playing for free imo for the sacrifice. Best case the clubs get ecnl, worst case they don’t and GA kicks them out. If neither happens, both leagues still collect a league fee and kids still lose and the only “winners” are the club directors.


----------



## happy9 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Yup... really stinks. I am sure GA DOCs and league officials are pissed with the expectation 1st teams would be playing in the GA, (which I thought each club pledged). I guess how can you enforce those clubs to do so? Kick them out of GA next year? Perhaps those clubs are promised entry into ecnl next year so who cares? Not many winners here....2nd teams in GA getting crushed and mis bracketed, first teams crushing 2nd team ECRL teams. On top of that, driving 12+ hours every other weekend for those matches. I guess 8/10 good teams is still a good league. Frankly, that’s a year wasted in development for both teams at the expense of a shot at ecnl membership which I assume is the “angle”. Those teams should be playing for free imo for the sacrifice. Best case the clubs get ecnl, worst case they don’t and GA kicks them out. If neither happens, both leagues still collect a league fee and kids still lose and the only “winners” are the club directors.


Great take.  

From what I understand, GA DOCs and league officials were certainly upset that it played out the way it did.  Not much they can do about it.  It's unfortunate but I'm not surprised at all.  Not much chivalry in club sports.

The Beach/Legends games were used as training sessions for the AZ teams , not a complete loss but still frustrating.  The Royals/SCDS coaches looked genuinely surprised as to what teams showed up.  For the most part, all parties are friendly with each other and have (did) have a mutual interest in ensuring a good product was placed on the field.

From an AZ perspective, it's an easy write off and doesn't impact anything beyond providing some initial frustration.  Things will play out however they are going to play out.   If they want into ECNL then so be it.  It's a lost year for their players, spending the entire year beating up on ECRL teams and getting beat up by GA teams.  Not what I would recommend in terms of running a club.  They have a goal in mind and this is the path chosen to achieve that goal. The irony is both clubs are founding members of the DPL.  

Oh well, play soccer.


----------



## Gosocal (Oct 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Great take.
> 
> From what I understand, GA DOCs and league officials were certainly upset that it played out the way it did.  Not much they can do about it.  It's unfortunate but I'm not surprised at all.  Not much chivalry in club sports.
> 
> ...


All you can hope for GA kids is they have good coaches and decent competition and more importantly colleges show up to a hopefully well run GA showcase.

Ironically, hate to use the phrase “all-in” but wish beach and legends went all-in with GA and make it truly a competing or at least a good alternative league to ecnl, but those are good clubs and can afford that risk and potential dilution ..... and parents will still pay no matter what happens.


----------



## happy9 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> All you can hope for GA kids is they have good coaches and decent competition and more importantly colleges show up to a hopefully well run GA showcase.
> 
> Ironically, hate to use the phrase “all-in” but wish beach and legends went all-in with GA and make it truly a competing or at least a good alternative league to ecnl, but those are good clubs and can afford that risk and potential dilution ..... and parents will still pay no matter what happens.


Their big concern is whether the GA will be around after a year or two, which is a valid concern.  Pre season, the GA has done a great job with their marketing.  Now we will see if they can coordinate an entire season, across the country.  There is plenty of pressure to put on quality showcases.  ENCL has always done a good job, as did the DA.


----------



## Willie (Oct 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Great take.
> 
> From what I understand, GA DOCs and league officials were certainly upset that it played out the way it did.  Not much they can do about it.  It's unfortunate but I'm not surprised at all.  Not much chivalry in club sports.
> 
> ...


My daughter’s 08 Surf ECRL team tied the Top Beach team that weekend. The Royals GA Team beat the same top Beach team by 3 or 4 goals the day before. As a matter of fact we also tied the Beach GA team that same weekend. I guess what I am saying is at least some of the top Beach teams were there that weekend and were not world beaters.


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

Willie said:


> My daughter’s 08 Surf ECRL team tied the Top Beach team that weekend. The Royals GA Team beat the same top Beach team by 3 or 4 goals the day before. As a matter of fact we also tied the Beach GA team that same weekend. I guess what I am saying is at least some of the top Beach teams were there that weekend and were not world beaters.


That's the spirit right there.  Goliath can and will be beaten down, just not all the time.  Most of the time, Goliath will kick your ass with no mercy.  However, a little ECRL team comes out of nowhere and makes noise,


----------



## Gosocal (Oct 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Their big concern is whether the GA will be around after a year or two, which is a valid concern.  Pre season, the GA has done a great job with their marketing.  Now we will see if they can coordinate an entire season, across the country.  There is plenty of pressure to put on quality showcases.  ENCL has always done a good job, as did the DA.


Completely agree. GA could be a temporary fix until things settle down ie beach legends top hat fc virginia get ecnl and GA becomes just another league. Agree the marketing and holistic approach is great but is it enough? However, the GA commissioner’s zoom call Sunday  was comforting with her ability to sell college coaches based on the data she got in her survey. Also, top D1 program player questionnaires now ask if u play GA or Ecnl. Time will tell, but to your earlier point just “oh well, play soccer”..... youth soccer will always be disjointed and will have no loyalty. Player first, club second. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## happy9 (Oct 24, 2020)

Willie said:


> My daughter’s 08 Surf ECRL team tied the Top Beach team that weekend. The Royals GA Team beat the same top Beach team by 3 or 4 goals the day before. As a matter of fact we also tied the Beach GA team that same weekend. I guess what I am saying is at least some of the top Beach teams were there that weekend and were not world beaters.


No doubt that they are not world beaters.  Their claim to fame is their name brand and perception.  AZ teams teams played well against Beach (and legends, and surf, and galaxy) when in the DA, winning and losing close games. 

 I don't think parents need to be concerned if beach and legends are trying to back door ECNL, it's their choice.  Parents need to understand the trajectory of the league.  The GA leadership is legit and pedigreed.  Plenty of influence with and respect from the college community and well connected to the YNT scouting apparatus.  If the slick marketing campaign is complemented  by a well run season, the GA will do just fine.  They are staffed to do just that.  The end state of the two leagues are the same.  People that want to argue which one is better can go ahead and argue, it's not a bad topic to discuss.

 We will see what happens.  I hope for the best but prepared for the worst, such is youth club sports.  It's always good to have a backup plan.


----------



## girlsrule7 (Oct 25, 2020)

LASoccerMom said:


> Are the rules posted anywhere? I did a quick search on their site and did not find them. Specifically I am wondering how many players and be rostered on teams and how many suited for games.


18 kids may be rostered and all subs can be used, once subbed out in the first half, you can play again in the second half.  Seems like ECNL rules, different from what DA was.  I did find the rules once on the website, so I know its there.


----------



## girlsrule7 (Oct 25, 2020)

girlsrule7 said:


> 18 kids may be rostered and all subs can be used, once subbed out in the first half, you can play again in the second half.  Seems like ECNL rules, different from what DA was.  I did find the rules once on the website, so I know its there.


However, a roster can have way more than 18 total (not sure of the max, but Ive seen 23-24), game day roster is 18.


----------



## girlsrule7 (Oct 25, 2020)

girlsrule7 said:


> However, a roster can have way more than 18 total (not sure of the max, but Ive seen 23-24), game day roster is 18.


looked it up, max is 30.


----------

